# how to mount battery in front, no false floor



## Travisloyd07 (Jan 31, 2014)

What about putting it in a battery box? You could use wood on one side to help level it.


----------



## springerscott (Jan 31, 2013)

I have come up with a plan using starboard and aluminum plate, working on it at night, should be done soon and will try to post pics. It should be bulletproof


----------



## H20 Marine Customs (Aug 21, 2015)

springerscott said:


> I have come up with a plan using starboard and aluminum plate, working on it at night, should be done soon and will try to post pics. It should be bulletproof


I would glass in a piece of 1/2" marine grade plywood; or glass in a piece of glass with wood bracing.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I would use glass and wood as well. The glass to hull will be solid - gluing starboard is a difficult task.

Build a platform with sides out of wood, glass it in and put a strap over the battey.


----------

